# The Cannabis Grow Bible (Download)



## AlteaMan (Apr 27, 2007)

Found it online to download at GrowMoreWeed.com - Guides to growing cannabis weed marijuana

Useful for newbie's


----------



## Bigbud (Apr 27, 2007)

noobs should have a read about the boards  Or at least try and use the search before hand.!!!


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/11051-full-cannabis-grow-bible-pdf.html


----------



## GrowMoreWeed (Apr 30, 2007)

MegaUpload can be a flakey bugger at times so I've updated that post with a link to my site incase MU goes down.

Glad you found something useful AlteaMan.


----------



## stiffla (Sep 26, 2009)

how do i download the bible


----------



## jrad092 (Feb 23, 2010)

AlteaMan said:


> Found it online to download at GrowMoreWeed.com - Guides to growing cannabis weed marijuana
> 
> Useful for newbie's


bump... these books are a great read if your just getting started, and there free --- you wouldh ave to pay 10-30 for some of these stores online...


----------



## joshkarina702 (Jun 17, 2010)

doobie ash that why u do me that way why u run out of weed you help me to succeed


----------



## johnycage (Feb 19, 2011)

i think the author has a new book, if u look at the copyright on this one its 2001, the new one is in colour and seems to be a lot nicer u can check it out on amazon


----------



## jacksonh777 (Feb 19, 2011)

there were a ton of books on that page the OP mentioned - I'm surprised all that is still there 4 years later...


----------



## PeteSwitch (Feb 20, 2011)

johnycage said:


> i think the author has a new book, if u look at the copyright on this one its 2001, the new one is in colour and seems to be a lot nicer u can check it out on amazon


^^Agreed. I picked it up from a local bookstore across state lines. It set me back $25 & was well worth it. Between this book, "Marijuana Horticulture" & "Marijuan Grower's Handbook" it was the ideal trio to get me up & running. MJ Horticulture was the best bang for my buck hands down & the $17.97 for a $29.99 piece of invaluable literature was outstanding. People were pissed in reviewing Greg Green's MJ Grow Bible because he had 1 small chapter on hydro & they didn't feel he covered the spectrum enough to warrant a book being called a "Grow Bible". I know there are copies floating around the net of MJ Horticulture but they're all chopped up to exclude very important sections in the book. If you are willing to expend the funds to get good quality seeds or clones, a decent setup, & get growing. Do yourself a favor & invest in some reading material to at least get yourself a game plan of what you are looking to do ahead of time.


----------



## unojuno (Feb 17, 2012)

find a spot...dig a hole...make your own compost (all veg) and add blackstrap molasses and piss in it...thats right...use your own piss....add this to some good potting soil... throw in some crushed egg shell...add a little seaweed and never have to buy any more nutes or ferts again.....period.. i'm so sick and tired of reading all the bs complicated crap thats on the web.... the above is the only bible you'll ever need for outdoors...and not a cent given to the power co.....grow enough outdoors that you never have to grow indoors end of story......


----------



## Shagarion (Feb 17, 2012)

=) i have 26 gigs of grow videos and movies about growing alot can be found on thepiratebay.org


----------



## edsthreads (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's another free PDF grow guide:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mu4et52gtfjgrxe


----------



## montanachadly (Apr 23, 2012)

unjono or however you spell that stupid name i hope no one ever listens to this piss on your plant bs thats been going around on here lately that is the dumbest thing i have ever heard. Yes piss is sterile thats good but thats all thats good about it that its sterile. But with that said piss is acidic and is not a good ph for your plants and there is NO absolutly NO beneficiul nutrients in your piss. Stupid i really hope people arent listening to this stuff about pissing in your plants. I would like to know who started this lie and why they thought it would be beneficial ask someone next time and see if they can come up with a good reason why its a smart thing to do. See if they have anything intelligant to say but i highly doubt it anyone that says pee is good is ignorant and you wont be able to tell them anything diffrerent cause there always right. Just do piss in your plants.


----------



## montanachadly (Apr 23, 2012)

just dont piss in your plants i meant at the end it lowers your ph and thats about it theres high salt conent in your piss you dont water flowers with salt water do you.


----------



## missnu (Apr 23, 2012)

People hear that plants like nitrogen...and that there is nitrogen in pee...but that doesn't mean that pee is good for plants...


----------



## RobbieG83 (May 6, 2012)

> *
> 
> i think the author has a new book, if u look at the copyright on this one its 2001, the new one is in colour and seems to be a lot nicer u can check it out on amazon​
> ​
> ...


 yeh he does ive read thm both but to be honest there isnt too much of a difference its more of the legal stuff in it updated


----------



## sfttailpaul (May 6, 2012)

montanachadly said:


> unjono or however you spell that stupid name i hope no one ever listens to this piss on your plant bs thats been going around on here lately that is the dumbest thing i have ever heard. Yes piss is sterile thats good but thats all thats good about it that its sterile. But with that said piss is acidic and is not a good ph for your plants and there is NO absolutly NO beneficiul nutrients in your piss. Stupid i really hope people arent listening to this stuff about pissing in your plants. I would like to know who started this lie and why they thought it would be beneficial ask someone next time and see if they can come up with a good reason why its a smart thing to do. See if they have anything intelligant to say but i highly doubt it anyone that says pee is good is ignorant and you wont be able to tell them anything diffrerent cause there always right. Just do piss in your plants.


THANK YOU; couldn't have said it better. Piss is just good to ward off the cats who come and shit in your outdoor garden; BUT tiger piss is better!


----------



## sfttailpaul (May 6, 2012)

missnu said:


> People hear that plants like nitrogen...and that there is nitrogen in pee...but that doesn't mean that pee is good for plants...


Nitrogen is in U R poop!


----------



## imchucky666 (Aug 18, 2012)

AlteaMan said:


> Found it online to download at GrowMoreWeed.com - Guides to growing cannabis weed marijuana
> 
> Useful for newbie's


Thanks. the other person that posted a link here wanted a membership or something even though she claimed it was 'free'
Don't waste time with blogspot, if you do the tweet or facebook thing, it takes you to a site (after the fact) that says it was shut down.


----------



## SwissCheese (Aug 18, 2012)

montanachadly said:


> unjono or however you spell that stupid name i hope no one ever listens to this piss on your plant bs thats been going around on here lately that is the dumbest thing i have ever heard. Yes piss is sterile thats good but thats all thats good about it that its sterile. But with that said piss is acidic and is not a good ph for your plants and there is NO absolutly NO beneficiul nutrients in your piss. Stupid i really hope people arent listening to this stuff about pissing in your plants. I would like to know who started this lie and why they thought it would be beneficial ask someone next time and see if they can come up with a good reason why its a smart thing to do. See if they have anything intelligant to say but i highly doubt it anyone that says pee is good is ignorant and you wont be able to tell them anything diffrerent cause there always right. Just do piss in your plants.


What is the ph of your piss? Urine is usually alkaline.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 18, 2012)

the problem is newies by and large won't read. they'll continue to plague old heads like me with the same questions over and over. they want someone else to show them, not tell them. thank you fo your valuable information. most of it exists here aleady. but if it helps even one guy it's worth it.


----------



## MRBLOOM (Aug 19, 2012)

hi all thanks for all these links theres a gd few hrs of reading there an i plan to get though alot of it when the mrs is watching her soaps.
the pic is off a lady not far away from getting flushed all info to grow her is out of a book and this is my first grow.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Nov 2, 2012)

AlteaMan said:


> Found it online to download at GrowMoreWeed.com - Guides to growing cannabis weed marijuana
> 
> Useful for newbie's


Thank You!


----------

